# Cereals



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen a few of you give porridge oats with warm water, and heard that wheat-a-bix is also ok... What extra's are safe and whatt is a no-no?? Is there anything in particular that you should not give??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would only feed unfortified cerals that dont have all the added vitamins and sugar. I prob wouldnt bother with cornflakes as I dont think corn is that great for them.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I would only feed unfortified cerals that dont have all the added vitamins and sugar. I prob wouldnt bother with cornflakes as I dont think corn is that great for them.


mmm what about salt??


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine always get porridge oats and weetabix  they love them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmm I would say less it better, but it probably wont kill them


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hmmm I would say less it better, but it probably wont kill them


Well it doesn't, he now loves what-a-bix  lol!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Like everything it has to be given in moderation, mine get weetabix max once a week and porridge through the winter 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Like everything it has to be given in moderation, mine get weetabix max once a week and porridge through the winter 1-2 times a week.


Well they have broken in the box and no one will eat them so he gets a sprinkling now and again. I do put the chunky bits in his dish but he pulls them out and runns to the other side of the kitchen or livingroom leaving a trail of crumbs, much to the annoyance of OH


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I notice some of you give your buns weetabix. I've been looking for something different to give my buns so today I bought them some weetabix  What do you put with it though? Is milk ok for buns? Or do you just use water? Or dry? Sorry for the stupid question.  I never even eat weetabix myself. So bought it especially  Talk about spoilt buns!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> I notice some of you give your buns weetabix. I've been looking for something different to give my buns so today I bought them some weetabix  What do you put with it though? Is milk ok for buns? Or do you just use water? Or dry? Sorry for the stupid question.  I never even eat weetabix myself. So bought it especially  Talk about spoilt buns!


I give it dry, they go mad for it!!! funny you replied to this today, just tried my two on porridge!! Chetser hates it but Rosies has wolfed it down


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I give Stewie porridge after reading on here a while ago  he loves it but he only eats it runny ish.

I've not tried weetabix yet but its on the pipeline


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! OK, here goes, I'll get them some weetabix now for their evening treat....!!!  Lets see how it goes...! I tried them with some pineapple juice earlier, which some peeps said their buns liked, but mine sniffed it and weren't interested. So will have to finish that off myself


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

OK well Toby sniffed the weetabix and that was about it. Both Toby and Tess sniffed the pineapple juice but weren't impressed. Jeez, my bunnies are hard to please....

Tess however seems well impressed with the cardboard box I just placed on the floor. My buns are obviously a cheap date, eh?! 

Clearly, having an owner who is an accountant has rubbed off on them!  Heh heh!! They are far more impressed with budget presents. Clever accountant bunnies


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

How much porridge do you give them? I'd like to try that.


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, Rocky has weetabix also but his favourite is mini shredded wheat. he will have some when the boys have their brekkie in the morning.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ouisie said:


> How much porridge do you give them? I'd like to try that.


Well I started mine on two heaped table spoons with water.. Had no problems.. not sure what others do


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

mine go mad for weetabix and porridge too, then again they go mad for everything it seems! I'm sure one of them, Leuki, hordes food in her mouth so other one can't get it. Like a squirrel, Is that even normal?lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just maksure no-one gives their buns milk, its definetely a big no no!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone tried bran flakes soaked in water yet? (bran mash) 
mine love it, and its good for fibre 
I buy a box of bran especially for them.

Mine dont like wheatabix wet, will have to try them with it dry.

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine love dry weetabix they go madddd for it and munch it up like biscuits lol but they only get that as a treat!
They also like porridge how Crofty suggested it a handful made with hot water and then covered for 10 mins etc!


----------

